# wtb western ultramount hts plow



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Looking to purchase one if you have one. If your in NJ,Pa,De,maryland, new York or conn let me know thanks


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Is that for use on the 3 wallmarts


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Why is everyone a hater? never met so many PC tough guys, who wouldn't even look at me crooked in public. For your information $7500 I got for the leads, don't have to do anything


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

That's great 
Is your name on contract


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

If you don't have what a post is asking don't comment , go get a life instead of sitting at the pc pulling your pudd you loser


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Paid already


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't my friend does he is out of the snow biz 
Like I said glad u made money just hope you are not listed on contract anywhere so u can't be held responsible if anything happens 
But I'll be too busy pulling my pud to get pictures


----------

